

The web equivalent of donating an organ - rriepe
http://matchstrike.net/strikepad/2009/12/the-web-equivalent-of-donating-an-organ/

======
ryanelkins
That's cool that you guys were able to work it out. There seems to be an
increasing number of checks that a name has to pass to be "valid".

Can you get the domain? Can you get the twitter account? Can you get the
facebook account?

Depending on the market there are probably others.

What checks does a name need to pass for you?

~~~
TheThomas
In most cases, the name probably doesn't matter too much. If the content
posted adds value and the particular social network entity is linked
prominently, people will likely follow/friend it regardless.

With this app, things were a bit hairier because the name of the twitter game
was '@libs', so just saying the name of the game in a tweet could lead users
astray. Certainly, constraints such as this should be taken into consideration
before deciding on a name.

